
Show HN: Monadd – Automated Address Admin - svechinskyy
https://www.monadd.io/
======
svechinskyy
Hi Yoni from Monadd here, Sharing a product with been working on for the last
couple of months.

We believe tech empowers individuals to gain control over their time. We make
address updating simple, help individuals save time, and prevent waste
generation from misdelivered items.

Problem: Moving is probably already a painful process, and the admin that
comes with it is annoying, repetitive, and if you don’t do it you may lose
important mail (like bills and medical/legal docs), incur fees, and your
credit score may lower. As with all great problems here's an xkcd strip about
it: [https://xkcd.com/2075/](https://xkcd.com/2075/)

Solution: One place where anyone (in the UK only for now) can update their
address and notify all their services and accounts. All in less than 5 minutes
since signup. They can also cancel services they no longer want. Absolutely no
long form-filling and repetition. We can also give you a private link to test
our magical gmail version that automatically discovers your providers for you.

Currently: Monadd is in Public Beta for people living in the UK. If you’re
moving test it and give us feedback - and also will save you a headache. We
are looking to learn more and make the interface as easy and painless for the
user as possible. We're listening and looking to answer questions :) If you
want to test without moving or have a really annoying thing that is ripe for
automation let us know.

~~~
MathurMnk
The whole home move and admin experience needs a substantial upgrade! All the
best guys.

